# Kids' First Costumes



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

This is the first year my boys are going ToT-ing. They'll both be spiderman...or would that be spidermen? Last year I dressed the boys up for their first halloween party. One was a puppy and the other was a little devil.
The boys will be 3 this December.


----------



## ragdoll_sally (Jul 8, 2005)

I haven't had children yet, but i know my first halloween i was a bunny and when my brother had his first he was superman. I also recall that my nephew was also a bunny on his first halloween as an almost two month old baby.


----------



## Victoria (Aug 11, 2003)

Our son started TOTing at 2, and his first 2 costumes (which he chose) were Bob the Builder & Thomas the Train. Thankfully, he's going to be a knight this year at 4(enough of the merchandizing madness!) with a skull-adorned axe. He's getting into the scary side of H'ween more, but I think he mostly likes running around with the axe & roaring.

I was a witch for my for first TOTing. I was just 1 (an Oct. baby), and my mom cut the face out of one of those hard plastic masks from the 70s, so I just had the plastic hair held to my head. My cousin, who was 9 months at the time, went with & she was a princess.

Victoria


----------



## RyanTuomi (Aug 31, 2004)

This is my little ones first Halloween. She'll be 7months old. A little young for ToT'ing but I have her a chewbacca costume. She loves to growl so it seemed appropriate since I am a huge Star Wars nut.

Since we have a huge yard haunt we'll just be sending her, along with the dog, to Gramma's to help hand out treats.


----------



## Trick-Or-Tweat (Sep 30, 2005)

((Where.abouts.in.Canada......Toronto.area.here))


----------



## babygirl_kmp (Sep 27, 2005)

I just had my little girl August 22, she's a little to young to going TOTing but she will be dressed up as a little witch and helping grandma pass out the candy. My neighbor made her costume. She looks so cute in it.


----------



## Vikeman (Oct 17, 2003)

babygirl, We had our son, Blake on August 22! I bought him a pumkin costume for his first Halloween. He will make a showing at our party and we plan to take him by Scarefx's house to see his haunt. Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## babygirl_kmp (Sep 27, 2005)

Vikeman, Congrats on your baby too!! I like his name, I am assuming he's a boy.... My little girls name is Riley... Wanted something different but cool, if you catch my drift.... I think most babies are pumpkins their first halloween... My friend demanded me to get a pumpkin costume for Riley (she just adores babies in pumpkin costumes) but my neighbor made a way better costume so we are going to put her in the pumpkin one and take pictures. Hehe. Anyways I was planning on being a major part of my yard haunt but now I think I am going to just be the candy girl in it but already told her grandma she could have her... Not going to pass up a free night


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

You know, when I was raising my first two kids, I paid little or no attention to Hallowe'en, they went out on last-minute, home-made costumes until they were about 5. I didn't even bother to take pictures. Now, with the two little girls I have 25 years later, BOY, has THAT ever changed!


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Dress 'em up while you can! I have a 10 year old granddaughter who has never been anything spooky, always girly girl. There's hope, though, I had two 11 year old girls in the Costume Shop that had always been girly girls that now want to be Dead Bride/Prom Queens. Being a diehard Cub Fan I guess I can say.......Maybe next year.......lol


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Yo, Skulkin':
Have you talked to your grand daughters about going out as matching female versions of Steve Bartman? Maybe "Undead Steve Bartman"?
How 'bout them Chisox?


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

LOL, Wolfman! Know anywhere I can get cement shoes? 
Chisox, now THAT's scary.


Nice catch, Steve.


----------



## bellabaur (Oct 9, 2005)

My boy/girl twins (almost three) would have been freaked out to be ghouls at 18 months! Their first Halloween they were Mickey and Minnie - they were afraid of the ears. The second year they were Raggedy Anne & Andie - they were afraid of the red yarn wigs. This year they're gonna be Peter Pan and Tinker Bell, so far not afraid of anything. In fact, I just finished a spider victim and they are fascinated with it! They love all my props, spooks, skulls, rats and all. I guess next year they'll have to ghouls, maybe I'll put them in the haunted walk-thru. Any ideas for male/female ghoul characters?


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Remember those twin little girls that appeared before Danny in "The Shining?" A version of them (gender adjustment, of course) might be a good scene. "Come play with us, Danny. Forever, and ever, and ever..." Red Rum scrawled on the wall behind them, and that absolutely freaky music, with the beating heart
Our 18 month old isn't afraid of masks, and we have some beauties. She was hesitant at first, but after a few days they don't faze her. A running chainsaw might be a different matter. It will be really interesting to watch her interact on Hallowe'en Night. She will be "assisting" at the Treat Raffle table, so she'll see everybody that comes through.


----------

